# Water Drop Refractions



## NateS (Jul 1, 2013)

I went out this morning to attempt at some water drop refraction shots.  Went decent, but I think I will go tripod + natural light next time.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8 Not a refraction shot, but a wet spider web should fit in okay.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 2, 2013)

These are stunning, gorgeous, beautiful! I love #2 with that soft pastel background - simple & lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## NateS (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you Carol.


----------



## leeroix (Jul 2, 2013)

Those are awesome! Do the water drops alway reflect the background in focus? is that just the physics behind it?


----------



## NateS (Jul 2, 2013)

leeroix said:


> Those are awesome! Do the water drops alway reflect the background in focus? is that just the physics behind it?



Not always.  A lot of these are focus stacked with one image for the foreground and one image for the reflection.  Sometimes it works out right to where I get both in focus in one shot.  I think a lot of it has to do with how far the reflected object is behind the water drop.


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful colors on picture #1 and #2.


----------

